# Has anyone ever tried eating coyote?



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Bellyup said:


> What do you do with a Coyote killed ? If you can't eat it..


I skin it, utilize the fur and thank god that he won't be eating my dog, the neighbors sheep cows and pigs. I then go rabbit or turkey hunting knowing these critters wouldn't be around if I hadn't done just that. (Kill the coyote)


----------



## eddiek (Sep 13, 2006)

itchn2fish said:


> I've eaten a cougar or two, but haven't tried a coyote yet.


 
every time I've eaten couger its smelled like tuna!!:lol: But thats OK.....


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

eddiek said:


> every time I've eaten couger its smelled like tuna!!:lol: But thats OK.....


There's only two things that smell like fish, and one of them's fish..........


----------



## greasy (Oct 5, 2005)

Yuck......................................


----------



## venator (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

"_On balance, I would urge you to make up your own mind, and not to listen to the over-emotional nay-sayers who if you recall, in the early 20th century, said not to throw away your buggy whips, because automobiles were just a passing fad."_

http://www.foremostcoyotehunting.com/2011/02/eating-coyote.html

*Coyote Recipe (from the Texas Predator Posse site)*

2-4 lbs of coyote meat
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 bottle BBQ sauce
1/2 purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder

Instructions: Throw all the ingredients in a crock pot and let them cook for about 8 hours.

After it's done, feed it to your mother-in-law and tell her it's venison. ​
*Coyote Soup (from Fishing Buddy site)*

Coyote Hind quarter
cooking oil
2 cups red wine
3 onions, chopped
1 garlic clove
salt and pepper
spices
2 cabbage heads, chopped
8 potates, chopped

Cut meat into chunks and brown in oil. Add wine, onions, garlic, salt and pepper and your other favorite spices. Cook for 30 minutes. Add cabbage and potatoes. Cook until tender. Serve with hot biscuits or corn bread.​
- PigHunter January 5, 2011

http://www.fieldandstream.com/answe...-eat-coyote-and-bobcat-and-do-they-taste-good


_'They smell bad_'. So what. Do you enjoy the smell while gutting deer? Deer guts-scented fabreeze for your home, how 'bout that. Chicken farm scent to your liking? Ever kill and gut a wild boar? Nasty smell, delicious bacon.

' _"Civilized" society doesn't eat dogs (or horses, or...)._' LOL. Sounds like liberal kooky-talk imo. Wouldn't want to kill bambi now either, would we.  Why eat deer, beef, chicken, pheasant, walleye ... but not certain other animals for reasons other than taste? I don't get it.

I not in favor of going on hunts to kill exotic endangered animals, such as gorillas, tigers, or elephants. But that's just me. In this case, I see it as being about conservation from extinction. Truly conservative. Yet some of the same pansies, who turn their nose up at the thought of eating canines or mountain lions or whatever else, call me a 'lib'. LOL!

To be all for killing, but against eating, such plentiful species... I don't get it.

'To each their own'... What you will or will not eat is literally 'a matter of taste', so I don't fault anyone for their preferences. However, it's some people's reasoning which I don't get sometimes.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

ESOX said:


> They taste like dog.


I don't think so. How are you cooking your dog?


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Herbivores only here..


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

No but the neighbors Dog was good and is sure is quite round here now!

sorry ,sick and twisted but too good to pass up!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Nothing like bringing up an oldie but goodie.

In answer to blittle913's post #1, I seem to remember reading that Ted Kaczynski grilled a coyote or two.

*Coyote ugly. On the streets of the Bronx. Braised with chiles and tomatillos this predator…*
https://twitter.com/andrewzimmern/status/720657011948548097?lang=en

Click on this, it is a must see.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEMCuL8IK1S/


*Coyote, blanched, pan fried and braised with chiles, nopales, tomatillo and garlic *
https://twitter.com/andrewzimmern/status/720657918237024256


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The problem with eating any canine is afterward you get the urge to lick your butt to get the taste out of your mouth.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

petronius said:


> The problem with eating any canine is afterward you get the urge to lick your butt to get the taste out of your mouth.


Better than sniffing the cooks nuts


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Burksee said:


> Your kind of a big guy for being Korean aren't you? :lol:


In SE Asia rats are considered a delicacy as well. 
(maybe we should send The entire Congress there on a fact finding mission, great way to drain the swamp). 
And half the world gets most of its protein from insects. All just a matter of perspective.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

http://davidbarrie.typepad.com/david_barrie/2008/01/whats-on-the-me.html


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Steven Rinella ate one on an episode of the tv show meat eater. He said it wasn't the worst thing he ever ate... helluva a lot better than eating the howler monkey he ate supposedly


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Masterblaster1 said:


> Steven Rinella ate one on an episode of the tv show meat eater. He said it wasn't the worst thing he ever ate... helluva a lot better than eating the howler monkey he ate supposedly


The howler monkey episode was entertaining. He said Goin in thay monkey was the only thing he wasn't planning on eating.....that was the first thing the tribe shot when he went out hunting with them.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

says it's not the worst thing he has eaten but his face look unsettled.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Seen on an episode of bizarre foods they ate it. It was a delicasy wherever they were


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

ESOX said:


> In SE Asia rats are considered a delicacy as well.
> (maybe we should send The entire Congress there on a fact finding mission, great way to drain the swamp).
> And half the world gets most of its protein from insects. All just a matter of perspective.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Never been that hungry


----------

